# كاشف الحركة motion detector



## سعيد سيد حسين (23 أكتوبر 2011)

يمكنك تحويل كاميرا الكمبيوتر (الويب كام) الى جهاز كاشف للحركة 
motion detector
بحيث تبدأ الكاميرا بالتسجيل عند وجود اي حركة و تتوقف عن التسجيل عند اختفاء الحركة
اتبع هذا الرابط
http://motorcontrollers.blogspot.com/p/page-3.html


----------



## أبوعمور (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*لا تنسوا الصيام يمو عرفه*


----------

